# Help with W.E.B Griffin's numerous novels



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

I have started the Brotherhood of War series. Could someone please list the chronological order to read these books. About the time I think I have a road map I see reviews recommending to read the Generals after reading some of his other works. I would much appreciate the effort to list his books in chronological order--to the story line-- of all his works. Thanks--it will be much appreciated. Nick


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

List of novels

The Brotherhood of War Series (U.S. Army)
Book I, The Lieutenants,ISBN 0515090212
Book II, The Captains, ISBN 0099614200
Book III, The Majors, ISBN 0099614308
Book IV, The Colonels, ISBN 0515073512
Book V, The Berets, ISBN 0099614405
Book VI, The Generals, ISBN 0515084557
Book VII, The New Breed, ISBN 0399133054
Book VIII, The Aviators, ISBN 0712636897
Book IX, Special Ops, ISBN 0515132489

The Corps Series (United States Marine Corps)
Book I, Semper Fi (1986), ISBN 0006472273
Book II, Call to Arms (1987), ISBN 0515093491
Book III, Counterattack (1990), ISBN 039913493X
Book IV, Battleground (1991), ISBN 0515106402
Book V, Line of Fire (1992), ISBN 0399136711
Book VI, Close Combat (1993), ISBN 0399137661
Book VII, Behind the Lines (1995), ISBN 0399140867
Book VIII, In Danger's Path (199, ISBN 0515126985
Book IX, Under Fire (2002),
Book X, Retreat, Hell! (2004), ISBN 0515138614

Men at War Series (Office of Strategic Services/OSS) Originally published under the pseudonym of Alex Baldwin
Book I, The Last Heroes (also published as In The Line of Duty) (1984)
Book II, The Secret Warriors (also published as Covert Operations) (1985)
Book III, The Soldier Spies (also published as Give me Liberty) (1986)
Book IV, The Fighting Agents (also published as Into Enemy Hands) (1989)
Book V, The Saboteurs (2007)
Book VI, The Double Agents (200

Badge of Honor Series (Philadelphia Police Department)
Book I, Men in Blue (198
Book II, Special Operations (1989)
Book III, The Victim (1991)
Book IV, The Witness (1992)
Book V, The Assassin (1993)
Book VI, The Murderers (1994)
Book VII, The Investigators (1997)
Book VIII, Final Justice (2003)
Book IX, The Traffickers (2009)

Honor Bound Series (OSS)
Book I, Honor Bound (1993)
Book II, Blood and Honor (1996)
Book III, Secret Honor (1999)
Book IV Death and Honor (200
Book V, The Honor Of Spies (2009)

The Presidential Agent Series (contemporary counterterrorism)
Book I, By Order of the President (2005)
Book II, The Hostage (2006)
Book III, The Hunters (2007)
Book IV, The Shooters (200
Book V, Black Ops (2009)

Written under W. E. Butterworth
Comfort Me With Love (1961)
Hot Seat (1961)
The Court-Martial (1962)
The Girl in the Black Bikini (1962)
Hell on Wheels (1962)
The Love-Go-Round (1962)
Where We Go From Here (1962)
Le Falot (1963)
The Wonders os Astronomy (1964)
The Wonders of Rockets and Missiles (9164)
Fast Green Car (1965)
Stock-car Racer (1966)
Air Evac"" (1967)
The Image Makers (1967)
Soldiers on Horseback; The Story of the United States Cavalry (1967)
Helicopter Pilot (1967)
Road Racer (1967)
Orders to Vietnam (196
Redline 7100 (196
Grand Prix Driver (1969)
Stop and Search (1969)
Wheel of a Fast Car (1969)
Fast and Smart (1970)
Marty and the Micromidgets (1970)
Moving West on 122 (1970)
Susan and Her Classic Convertible (1970)
Steve Bellamy (1970)
Crazy to Race (1971)
My Father's Quite a Guy (1971)
Flying Army; The Modern Air Arm of the U.S. Army (1971)
Return to Racing (1971)
Wheels and Pistons; The Story of the Automobile (1971)
Dateline: Talladega (1972)
The High Wind: the Story of NASCAR Racing (1972)
The Narc (1972)
The Racedriver (1972)
Skyjacked (1972)
Team Racer (1972)
Race Car Team (1973)
Yankee Driver (1973)
Dave White and the Electric Wonder Car (1974)
Return to Daytona (1974)
Tires and Other Things: Some Heroes of Automotive Evolution (1974)
Black Gold : The Story of Oil (1975)
Stop, Thief! (1975)
Careers in the Services (1976)
Mighty Minicycles' (1976)
The Roper Brothers and Their Magnificent Steam Automobile (1976)
An Album of Automobile Racing (1977)
Christina's Passion (1977)
Hi-fi : From Edison's Phonograph to Quadraphonic Sound (1977)
The Air Freight Mystery (197
Next Stop, Earth (197
Tank Driver (197
The Hotel Mystery (1979)
Under the Influence (1979)
Wrecker Driver (1979)
Slaughter by Auto (1980)
Leroy and the Old Man (1980)
Flunking Out (1981)
Hot Wire (1982)
A Member of the Family (1982)
Moose, the Thing, and Me (1982)

Written with Richard Hooker
M*A*S*H Series
M*A*S*H Goes to Paris (1974)
M*A*S*H Goes to New Orleans (1975)
M*A*S*H Goes to Morocco (1975)
M*A*S*H Goes to London (1976)
M*A*S*H Goes to Miami (1976)
M*A*S*H Goes to San Francisco (1976)
M*A*S*H Goes to Hollywood (1976)
M*A*S*H Goes to Vienna (1976)
M*A*S*H Goes to Las Vegas (1976)
M*A*S*H Goes to Montreal (1977)
M*A*S*H Goes to Texas (1977)
M*A*S*H Goes to Moscow (197

Written under pseudonym of Eden Hughes
Leroy and the Wolves (1980)
The Wiltons (1980)
The Slelkerks (1982)
Written under pseudonym of Webb Beech
No French Leave (1960)
Article 92: Murder-Rape (1965)
Warrior's Way (1965)
Make War in Madness (1966)

Written under pseudonym of Walker E. Blake
The Loved and the Lost (1962)
Once More With Passion (1964)
Doing What Comes Naturally (1965)

Written under pseudonym of James McM. Douglas
Hunger For Racing (1967)
A Long Ride on a Cycle (1969)
Racing to Glory (1969)
The Twelve-cylinder Screamer (1970)
Drag Race Driver (1971)

Written under pseudonym of Edmund O. Scholefield
Tiger Rookie (1966)
Bryan's Dog (1967)
L'il Wildcat (1967)
Maverick on the Mound (196
Yankee Boy (1971)

Written under pseudonym of Patrick J. Williams
Fastest Funny Car (1967)
Grad Prix Racing (196
The Green Ghost (1969)
Racing Mechanic (1969)
Up to the Quarterback (1969)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good Gawd!!!!

Prolific, isn't he?  Get these on your Kindle and you'll never need to buy another book!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I knew he had at least one pseudonym but my goodness gracious!  Can't afford to download all these tho.  Oh well, got enough else to read.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

My goodness, I'm in awe.

I better get back to writing if I expect to finish even a tiny fraction as many books as he did.

You sure he didn't have a team of people writing under his name or something?


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Jeff,
Exactly what I wanted. Thank you so much for your willingness to list all of his works. I am curious, how did you amass all that info? Again, I appreciate the information and your time. Nick. AHA, WIKIPEDIA. Why didn't I think of that? Thanks for shedding the light.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if Jeff saved the info from my earlier post or if he had that list from his own source... but I had posted that back in September or October after I contacted Mr. Griffin's son asking for a complete list of all of his father's works. I was blown away when I first saw how many stories he had penned!


----------

